# Advice on 2010 Merak



## Road_Rider (Sep 26, 2009)

I went to the factory and saw the 2010 Merak. It's full carbon with a completely new design. Currently own a Bianchi 1885 with Centaur, so it's quite an upgrade. 

So far the best price I've found is 4771 euro with Super Record complete. Before I make the final leap, does anyone know if a better price is possible?


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Road_Rider said:


> I went to the factory and saw the 2010 Merak. It's full carbon with a completely new design. Currently own a Bianchi 1885 with Centaur, so it's quite an upgrade.
> 
> So far the best price I've found is 4771 euro with Super Record complete. Before I make the final leap, does anyone know if a better price is possible?


Wow! You must be one of the first to see this frame.  Did you see them making Meraks in the De Rosa factory? Also did they say whether the new Merak would be raced professionally? Not sure about price I'm afraid but I live in the UK so it will be as expensive as anywhere in Europe.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Road_Rider said:


> I went to the factory and saw the 2010 Merak. It's full carbon with a completely new design. Currently own a Bianchi 1885 with Centaur, so it's quite an upgrade.
> 
> So far the best price I've found is 4771 euro with Super Record complete. Before I make the final leap, does anyone know if a better price is possible?


Ask at Cicli Ambrosini and Comobike. They can give fair prices on De Rosa bikes.


----------



## Road_Rider (Sep 26, 2009)

Merakman, I didn't see them actually making the bikes; I did an unannounced drive-by and they had just returned from the Eurobike Expo and weren't comfortable showing me around--must say I was disappointed. They had a completed Merak though that was prepared for shipping--the purple model. I was able to handle it and was very impressed. I'm not sure if they'll race it, but I can't imagine not, given that it's now full carbon and seems to be a step up from the Idol.

Smokva, I checked with Comobike, and they actually had a better price by a couple bucks with VAT. However, I'm able to purchase without VAT, which drops the price another 20%. I don't believe anyone will be able to beat the price I'm getting, but don't want to make assumptions when spending this much.


----------

